# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Khu vực lập trình > Mã nguồn mở >  Opensource nối tiếng hiện nay !

## lamgiaseo

Xin giới thiều với các bạn các opensource để phát triển 1 forum hay 1 web site Forum VBulletin, Mooldle,JForum cái này của Havonline đó, web nhạc extramedia hot nhất hiện nay, Nukeviet, còn rất nhiều .. bạn nào cần tìm hiểu PM mình .

----------


## TranElly

Mình cũng giới thiệu cho các bạn opensource dành cho E-Commerce như osccomerce, zencart, creload,magento.

----------


## luxubu

bạn gửi cho mjnh đc ko...[email protected]<script data-cfhash='f9e31' type="text/javascript">/* <![CDATA[ */!function(t,e,r,n,c,a,p){try{t=document.currentScr  ipt||function(){for(t=document.getElementsByTagNam  e('script'),e=t.length;e-- :Wink: if(t[e].getAttribute('data-cfhash'))return t[e]}();if(t&&(c=t.previousSibling)){p=t.parentNode;if  (a=c.getAttribute('data-cfemail')){for(e='',r='0x'+a.substr(0,2)|0,n=2;a.l  ength-n;n+=2)e+='%'+('0'+('0x'+a.substr(n,2)^r).toString  (16)).slice(-2);p.replaceChild(document.createTextNode(decodeUR  IComponent(e)),c)}p.removeChild(t)}}catch(u){}}()/* ]]> */</script>

----------


## chuvanduyhn91

Bạn à, mình là newbie bạn có thể share cho mình OS zencart để mình tìm hiểu nó nhé.
Chúc bạn thành công.
Email: [email protected]<script data-cfhash='f9e31' type="text/javascript">/* <![CDATA[ */!function(t,e,r,n,c,a,p){try{t=document.currentScr  ipt||function(){for(t=document.getElementsByTagNam  e('script'),e=t.length;e-- :Wink: if(t[e].getAttribute('data-cfhash'))return t[e]}();if(t&&(c=t.previousSibling)){p=t.parentNode;if  (a=c.getAttribute('data-cfemail')){for(e='',r='0x'+a.substr(0,2)|0,n=2;a.l  ength-n;n+=2)e+='%'+('0'+('0x'+a.substr(n,2)^r).toString  (16)).slice(-2);p.replaceChild(document.createTextNode(decodeUR  IComponent(e)),c)}p.removeChild(t)}}catch(u){}}()/* ]]> */</script>
Thanks very muck/

----------

